# Please Critique this horse



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice horse. He's a little straight through the stifles and long in the back, but can't complain too badly overall. Looks like the hind feet need some work.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Overall, very nice horse. He looks a tad downhill in addition to the faults Bubba pointed out.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Overall I kinda like him. Bit straight through the stifle, a tad downhill, and straighter through the hocks than I would like. He's also a bit upright through the shoulder, and I really dislike the shape of his neck (looks to be a bit ewe-necked). I would like a LOT more muscle on his rump and to a degree correct work will help this, and it will also help the muscling on his neck.

He looks like a real sweetheart though and would be a fantastic trail/pleasure mount or lower to mid-level allrounder. I can't see him excelling in anything but he looks like the kind of horse that would look after his rider really well.


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

he actually has a nice straight neck, will find a better pic in a sec, just the way he had his head turned. in the western pleasure forum i have a thread about a horse with no engagment in his hindquarters, this is him. he flipped himself over a fence a few years back, with no damage done to his skeletal structure at all, but he doesn't use his hind end. i got a boam therapist to look at him and she said she couldn't find a reason for him not to use it, just that he hadn't been worked in five years before i got him, and he really made me as a rider, so i am only noticing things to do with his movement now.
He is a little straight in his stifle, and i thought he was a little downhill too (is standing on a bit of a slope in pic) but a *very clever* lady i am aquainted with said he was uphill more that downhill. this is the same lady that gave an old horse two water buckets, one to drink from and one to rinse his mouth in.....

What could i do to remedy lack of muscle in hind end (excercise wise)
to be honest i like the longer backed horses. and yes he was visited by farrier day after photos taken, shoulda waited that extra day huh... oh well


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

By the way thanks everyone, that above post seems so rude, apologies.


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is some different pics as neck looked ewe necked in other pic


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I really like him-neck does look MUCH better in the latest pics. In fact, his overall condition does. As far as back end conditioning-my favorite is hills.


----------



## Starshing (Aug 26, 2011)

yeah, he loses condition when he loses his winter coat, which takes him months to lose, we don't know why. and we don't know what to give him to help, just brush like crazy at his fluff til its all gone.
Yeah, don't know why his neck looked like that... probs just the angle...


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I still say downhill built from the show picture but the other home picture he looks pretty level, so idk??

Agree, hills are great for encouraging the horse to engage its hind end and therefore build muscle. If he is downhill (which I still suspect - downhill but with a high wither therefore confusing the inexperienced or unknowing) then it will be harder to get him to really engage so hills are really the one surefire way of getting him to do it.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

I like him alot. You'll rarely find a horse with PERFECT conformation and what some people like others won't. A critical eye is good to have but at the end of the day I think a great personality is worth a lot more over some tiny flaws. Ok it's good to be aware of them so you know your horses limitations but anyway, it's those tiny 'imperfections' that makes your horse 'perfect'. I wouldn't change my horse for the world yet most people could pick him apart on his conformation.


----------

